# some pics of my mice



## moonlight (Oct 3, 2008)

I got a camera for my birthday so finally got some pics of my mice and a couple of litters hope you like them 
One of the mamma's with the 2 litters








another one of the litter








my other litter








And the 2 mamma's








finally for now my superfuzzies


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

Now they are well cute


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Fujifilm S5800... nice  We have the S5700 :lol: Nice pics aswell,

*Please try make future photo's resized to 800 x 600 as per forum rules *


----------



## moonlight (Oct 3, 2008)

I am sorry I never realised
Yeah I think its a great camera I cant wait to get outside and take some shots with it
The second litter I have sexed at 3 girls 6 boys


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh no more bucks than does  what will you do? You dont have to answer if you dont want to you can PM me if you want instead  
I have 6 bucks from one litter and 3 from another that I just can't rehome no one wants them  I think I maybe able to take the 3 bucks to the petshop but the others are BT's and the petshop still has some from me that they are trying to get rid of so dont think they will want more of those colours again!
And isnt it always the way the bucks have the best markings :roll:


----------



## moonlight (Oct 3, 2008)

I know the banded one is a buck 
They will be culled when they get big enough for my snakes, tho I may keep the little banded, its gonna be really hard to do but my first litter are nearly up to size to cull so just goin to have to bite the bullet and do it
My naked's and superfuzzies are just for the hobby they wont be used as feeders


----------



## fancyfuzzmice (Oct 26, 2008)

Aw very cute!


----------

